# No 2015 Cruze Diesel?



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Find a Compact Car: 2015 Cruze | Chevrolet

2015 Cruze is out and I don' see a Diesel........:frown::sad010:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...100225-chevy-website-missing-diesel-trim.html


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

go to diesel vehicles on there web site. its under that on the left side column. Not in the cruze trim.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

If you go to "build your Cruze" you will see the option, diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

warloc said:


> If you go to "build your Cruze" you will see the option, diesel.


 Does this mean you guys finally get the diesel in more than one model? We have always had two trim levels and when the hatch and wagon became available they also had a diesel option.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just the one model for the Diesel. We still only get the four door sedan for a body style.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Just the one model for the Diesel. We still only get the four door sedan for a body style.


I realize you have only one body style, but wouldn't GM sell more diesels if they simply brought out a budget model? How else do you create a wider market? We can even get a Malibu with the diesel here.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Just the one model for the Diesel. We still only get the four door sedan for a body style.


Is there a manual yet?? If so take my money now


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I read on here that Canada was going to get the diesel with a manual transmission. Did that turn out to be crap?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I realize you have only one body style, but wouldn't GM sell more diesels if they simply brought out a budget model? How else do you create a wider market? We can even get a Malibu with the diesel here.


I don't think GM North America is that smart. We have possibly the most limited selection of cars in the world.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

2015 Cruze Trims: LS - LT - LTZ - Turbo Diesel | Chevrolet


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> I read on here that Canada was going to get the diesel with a manual transmission. Did that turn out to be crap?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


hope we do!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CalvinKlein said:


> 2015 Cruze Trims: LS - LT - LTZ - Turbo Diesel | Chevrolet


They heard us! lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Well now that the diesel appears to be permanent, when are you getting the 1.6T manual or auto?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Good to see it will continue. :clap:


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> I don't think GM North America is that smart. We have possibly the most limited selection of cars in the world.


Yep, it definitely looks like North American GM execs aren't smart enough to offer sufficient model variations and therefore more sales...kinda like "one size fits all". So now maybe they heard us. We bought the diesel option because we wanted the economy of 50 mpg diesel, but if they make it available only in the higher content vehicle, we lose some of the attraction.


----------



## stevegmtec143 (Dec 7, 2014)

I ordered mine on 10/3 was built on 12/2 .Car has not shipped yet or invoiced. The cars built for Canada were invoiced. I wonder if there is a problem.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I went to a Holden site to find the price of a new diesel Cruze and was surprised to find this.
View attachment 125185
It seems the sedan no longer has a diesel option and even the 1.4T is only available in one model with auto only. Plenty of 1.6T manual or auto models available though.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry, but they shouldn't have even released the 2015 diesel with a 50 percent failure rate on exhaust related systems. Complete bullshit. Unfortunately, the culture has not changed and they still feel the need to release first, and fix later.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

tcruze94 said:


> Sorry, but they shouldn't have even released the 2015 diesel with a 50 percent failure rate on exhaust related systems.


Source please.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How could you possibly get real world usage on a large scale without putting it into production after a reasonable amount of testing?

Cars will always have problems, most of us diesel guys have had next to no problems and the only thing that happens to the exhaust is a random dpf or O2 sensor @ 30k miles. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I went to a Holden site to find the price of a new diesel Cruze and was surprised to find this.
> View attachment 125185
> It seems the sedan no longer has a diesel option and even the 1.4T is only available in one model with auto only. Plenty of 1.6T manual or auto models available though.


Looks like Holden's getting the same engine we have in North America. Does your 1.6T include the "auto-off" feature when stopped? I know Opal has a 1.6T Ecotec engine that does this but it doesn't appear to be in use anywhere.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Looks like Holden's getting the same engine we have in North America. Does your 1.6T include the "auto-off" feature when stopped? I know Opal has a 1.6T Ecotec engine that does this but it doesn't appear to be in use anywhere.


No it just seems to replace the 1.4T as it is too low on performance to sell in Australia, I guess Holden expect the 1.6T to appeal to diesel buyers, they are wrong.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tcruze94 said:


> Sorry, but they shouldn't have even released the 2015 diesel with a 50 percent failure rate on exhaust related systems. Complete bullshit. Unfortunately, the culture has not changed and they still feel the need to release first, and fix later.


Although there have been some problems, the vast majority of the cars have been relatively trouble free. I have 91K miles on mine and all I had on the exhaust system go wrong was an EGT sensor at 61K miles. It did not affect drivability and was covered under warranty. I drove it 1000 miles like that before I had a chance to get it to the dealer.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

diesel said:


> Although there have been some problems, the vast majority of the cars have been relatively trouble free. I have 91K miles on mine and all I had on the exhaust system go wrong was an EGT sensor at 61K miles. It did not affect drivability and was covered under warranty. I drove it 1000 miles like that before I had a chance to get it to the dealer.


Diesel, You are extremely lucky. The engine light is back on in my CD again today. I just got it back from the dealership 5 days ago for the same exact NOX code. Frankly, I don't know what to do anymore.

I think Chevy should nix the whole 2015 CD program until they get this stuff worked out. I don't want anybody else to have to deal with the same kind of nightmare that I have been going through since I bought this thing. On a positive note, my dealership has super-friendly people (getting to know all their names), a comfy waiting area, and terrific coffee!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

karm said:


> Diesel, You are extremely lucky. The engine light is back on in my CD again today. I just got it back from the dealership 5 days ago for the same exact NOX code. Frankly, I don't know what to do anymore.
> 
> I think Chevy should nix the whole 2015 CD program until they get this stuff worked out. I don't want anybody else to have to deal with the same kind of nightmare that I have been going through since I bought this thing. On a positive note, my dealership has super-friendly people (getting to know all their names), a comfy waiting area, and terrific coffee!


Have you tried a couple WOT runs to see if the theory about getting the sensors good and hot to keep them clean holds true? I do this to mine every day.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

diesel said:


> Have you tried a couple WOT runs to see if the theory about getting the sensors good and hot to keep them clean holds true? I do this to mine every day.


Agreed! This is a very healthy practice for the engine.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

I am going to start testing this theory. My commute to work is only 7 miles. It's not a lot of stop and go, but I rarely get above 50 mph. I am going to start switching that to the 20 mile (long way around) commute, using the highway. I'll drive right past the Lordstown Ohio assembly plant, this way.

So much for fuel economy savings. But, In a couple weeks, I will be able to tell if the engine light stays off.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

diesel said:


> Have you tried a couple WOT runs to see if the theory about getting the sensors good and hot to keep them clean holds true? I do this to mine every day.





q2bruiser said:


> Agreed! This is a very healthy practice for the engine.


I agree completely, and try to do this every now and then with my 1.4T ECO. However one shouldn't have to do this to have the vehicle operate correctly...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> I don't think GM North America is that smart. We have possibly the most limited selection of cars in the world.


I disagree... Americans typically do not buy wagons and diesels are finally making a come back in the states. Now with cheap gas prices I see diesel sales declining IMO.


----------

